# Random Internet Disconnects!



## Helpmeplease132 (Sep 7, 2007)

So what happens is every so often, maybe very 10-15 min, my internet would disconnect for about 5-10 seconds and reconnect shortly after. On the bottom right hand corner it says "Network Cable Unplugged" or something along the lines of that, This would happen to all the pc/laptops connected with my internet. What could be the problem? Also I dont know what information you need so give me a list and when I get home i'll do the best I can to answer.


----------



## pctechmike (Mar 29, 2007)

Sounds like your router is rebooting- during the reboot, it powers off, and all the computers can't see it, and think the network cable is unplugged, when it comes back up, everything works as normal. If this is a third party router, you may want to check the firmware version. If it is a router provided by your ISP- you need to tell them to replace it.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You might also check the power connection at the router and the wall plug. :smile:


----------



## Helpmeplease132 (Sep 7, 2007)

pctechmike said:


> you may want to check the firmware version.


How do I do this?


----------



## reggienogu (Aug 23, 2007)

you might want to power cycle both your modem and router. what i mean is unplug the power from both devices and wait a few second and then plug them back in. That would work. if problem persist, contact your router provider. it's your router not recognizing that there is a network connection.


----------



## pctechmike (Mar 29, 2007)

Helpmeplease132 said:


> How do I do this?


What type of router is it? Linksys? Dlink? If you give me the name and model, I'll be able to tell a lot more about it.


----------

